# Fridge Drain Tube



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

I was looking in the outside compartment for the fridge and noticed the drain tube ends near the access door.
Is this were it`s suppose to terminate? It seems that the tube should drain to the outside of the compartment some how.
I haven`t used the TT yet so I`m not sure if this is going to be an issue.
Has anyone noticed how thier drain tube is run?








Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The drain tube should come thru one of the vents in the outside cover for the fridge. If left inside it will leak water on the floor under the fridge on the inside the trailer.

John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> The drain tube should come thru one of the vents in the outside cover for the fridge. If left inside it will leak water on the floor under the fridge on the inside the trailer.
> 
> John


I agree.

Place the drain in one of the vents so it will drip outside the camper.

Periodically check to make sure it has not been dislodged.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

3LEES said:


> The drain tube should come thru one of the vents in the outside cover for the fridge. If left inside it will leak water on the floor under the fridge on the inside the trailer.
> 
> John


I agree.

Place the drain in one of the vents so it will drip outside the camper.

Periodically check to make sure it has not been dislodged.
[/quote]

be careful also you can brake it very easily or brake the hole putting it thru. I need to have mine replaced I saw that it is broken, I don't know if it was due to heat or what but it's on the list of things to be fixed, still under warranty thank goodness. You don't want water getting under the fridge and have a smell or get the floor soggy.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

You know, I haven't even thought about checking this. Number two on the list along with the propane hold-down brackets.


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

johnp2000 said:


> The drain tube should come thru one of the vents in the outside cover for the fridge. If left inside it will leak water on the floor under the fridge on the inside the trailer.
> 
> John


Well at least it will be an easy fix. This truly is the best site for RV`ERS.

Thanks for the info.

Steve


----------

